# Topfin tank quality?



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wondering, after seeing the petsmart ad on $2/gallon i'm tempted to get a 10g....or maybe a 20g for some low budget shrimp/scaping fun.

Are these topfin tanks any good? For sure it's not gonna beat those starfire glass but for this lower price how is the value 

I'm just planning to get a tank initially and havn't found any used 10g ones under $20.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

never had a problem with the tanks themselves, but the filters suck bad. I was a good boy and didn't get the 40 or 15 gallons but I was so tempted but my wife would kill me.

I did get a 2.5 though


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

oh god, the 40 breeder with lids and light was 80 bucks, was there last week, i already got one in march for 139


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

IMO I would just spend the money and get a better tank. I don't like a tank that's "just" strong enough to hold water. If it ever did leak its no fun cleaning it and it will cost a lot more in damages then buying a tank with thicker glass. 

Tanks last a long time, so it's worth the money they cost. I'd look at a miracles personally. 

Not saying it will leak, not saying they are bad tanks. But look up miracles price list off google. Very good prices for a better built tank.


----------



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

coryjames said:


> IMO I would just spend the money and get a better tank. I don't like a tank that's "just" strong enough to hold water. If it ever did leak its no fun cleaning it and it will cost a lot more in damages then buying a tank with thicker glass.
> 
> Tanks last a long time, so it's worth the money they cost. I'd look at a miracles personally.
> 
> Not saying it will leak, not saying they are bad tanks. But look up miracles price list off google. Very good prices for a better built tank.


Cool. Thanks for the heads up. I saw their list they got some smaller ones that I'm interested but doesn't seem like they list their dealers on te site. Anyone know who might be carrying them?

And surprisingly if they r better glass the same size seem to price same as the topfin on sale... Even tho google only link up to their 2012 price list and there isn't any updates since.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Call Derek and ask him who is the closest to you. I have always drivin down to pick up my tank. On the larger size though, so I'm saving shipping. And I love seeing all the huge custom tanks going to the states.


----------

